# Grilles



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

Is it just me, or if the after-market GTO grilles [with the satin nickel bezel] were on the car as standard equipment, and the standard grilles we have now were the aftermarket, people would be more excited about getting them? I think the standard grille just looks better. I can understand wanting to change it up with the new ones, but all things equal, I think they went with the better grille. 

And, flame.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> Is it just me, or if the after-market GTO grilles [with the satin nickel bezel] were on the car as standard equipment, and the standard grilles we have now were the aftermarket, people would be more excited about getting them? I think the standard grille just looks better. I can understand wanting to change it up with the new ones, but all things equal, I think they went with the better grille.
> 
> And, flame.


:agree 
I agree, I like the looks of the stock grill better. While the recessed grill looks good, it makes the GTO front end look too much like a Grand Am IMO.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> Is it just me, or if the after-market GTO grilles [with the satin nickel bezel] were on the car as standard equipment, and the standard grilles we have now were the aftermarket, people would be more excited about getting them?


Nope. I bought the SAP grilles and had them painted to match the car because to me they look better than the standard grilles and work better with the rest of the Pontiac front end design.

If you look at the front of the car, the headlights, lower intake grille and foglamps (exclusive of the transparent covers) are slightly recessed. The upper intakes are not. As a result, they look out of proportion and out of place.

With the SAP grilles -- their surface is recessed to the same depth as the headlights, lower intakes and where the foglights start -- so the entire design works together much more effectively. If some people think it looks like a Grand Am, that's their problem. All I'm concerned about is how my car looks to me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Ya think the SAP grills look too much like a Grand-AM? The standard grills look too much like a Grand-Prix. Come on guys...... It's a Pontiac for god's sake. Pontiacs look like Pontiacs, and Ford's look like fords, etc. Many characteristics of cars blend over from one model to another. 

Kind of like music. One rock group has their own unique sound while another has their's. It's what distinguishes them from others.

I have to admit..... When I am driving, and I see a Grand-Prix coming at me, I look at the lower facia to see if it's a Grand-Prix or a GTO. The Grand-Prix has the middle support on the lower valance where as the GTO doesn't. From a distant this is how I determine what it is. Along with the hood scoops.

No matter how you try NOT to look at it. The Pontiacs have their own characteristic look.
*


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

DAH GTO said:


> :agree
> I agree, I like the looks of the stock grill better. While the recessed grill looks good, it makes the GTO front end look too much like a Grand Am IMO.


:agree 
I had planned on getting the new grilles shortly after I got my car, but the more I looked at them the more I liked the stockers. The replacements do look too much like a Grand Am.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I bought the sap grilles but haven't installed them. Just wanted the option to do so before they disappeared for good. I like the stock look, but B A Betterperson has sold me on the painted sap's, they look sharp. If I do change them out, thats the way I would go.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Ya think the SAP grills look too much like a Grand-AM? The standard grills look too much like a Grand-Prix. Come on guys...... It's a Pontiac for god's sake. Pontiacs look like Pontiacs, and Ford's look like fords, etc. Many characteristics of cars blend over from one model to another.
> 
> Kind of like music. One rock group has their own unique sound while another has their's. It's what distinguishes them from others.
> 
> ...



:agree


----------



## GTO DAN (Nov 16, 2006)

I bought the 06 and the same day ordered the GM inset grilles( cheaper than aftermarket grilles). They look great!!! They match everything else on the front end. To me, it looks much different and better than the grand-am or the grand-prix. While I had the front end off, I also cut out two slots in the grille to act as air scoops. It really sets off the front end.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

i don't know what y'all are smoking, but i would trade in my gto for a V6 MUSTANG before i would take those precious autocross grills off... I used to own an '02 grand prix gt, and the front end compared to the stock goat is WAY more similar then any autocross grill/grand am comparison could ever hope to dream to be. that is why i have the GM accessory grill, i have the option to paint it if i want, which right now i'm leaning towards not, and the front end gets way more looks then it did before. the pics speak for themselves. even though the car isn't showroom clean with the new grills on, i was so excited i had to take a pic of it as soon as i got it home from the stealership (i had them install it for 80 bucks cuz i didn't feel like taking the front end off). the pic with the oem grill was the day i brought the car home off the dealer lot with only 25 miles on the odometer, so naturally, will look better.
Dustin.


----------



## ACR (Nov 28, 2006)

tanktronic said:


> Is it just me, or if the after-market GTO grilles [with the satin nickel bezel] were on the car as standard equipment, and the standard grilles we have now were the aftermarket, people would be more excited about getting them? I think the standard grille just looks better. I can understand wanting to change it up with the new ones, but all things equal, I think they went with the better grille.
> 
> And, flame.


I agree 100%, in fact since my car is black, I was thinking about painting them black just to make them disappear. I would have preferred no openings, more like T/A, cleaner look. I never liked Grand Am's or Grand Prix's, they remind me of rental cars.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

i bought mine cause i liked the white/grey color on the black paint. thought it went well.


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

*Grand Am-ish?*

I don't think the optional grilles look bad, just think the stocks have a slight edge in appearance. Also, I am biased because my GTO is black, and I think the stocks look best on black. On the other colors I think the nickel look of the aftermarket grilles looks better.

As for the GTO looking too much like a Grand Prix / Grand Am, I can only say two things :

1) Car lines tend to go for a similarity in appearance - look at BMW grilles.
2) Anyone who thinks this car has anything to do with a Grand whatever will learn otherwise when they get a taste of the 6.0 liters of whoopass under the hood.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well if anyone is thinking about buying the Auto-X/SAP grilles I would buy them now.

GM stock is limited and jackases on ebay are buy all they can to sell them for a serious profit. 

I just bought mine on Monday and there were maybe 11 kits in the GM system.


----------



## qwikgta (Jan 18, 2006)

Im hoping this is another area the aftermarket will pick up on and give us a few more examples. Hopefully someone will also make a SAP lookalike for us so that a few years down the road we will have a chance to change them out if we want, and we wont have to pay the "ebay" price.

RJ


----------

